# John 1:14 CEB



## Sovereign Grace (Sep 6, 2022)

A friend of mine has sent me at different times two CEB's. One is smaller and the last one a massive sized study bible. They include the apocrypha in both of them, so I like that, as I didn't have that. The first one I stowed away and barely read it. The study bible I took to church this last sunday. My pastor read John 1:14 in his KJV and when I read it in the CEB, I was floored.

_The Word became flesh
and made his home among us.
We have seen his glory,
*glory like that of a father’s only son*,
full of grace and truth._

This is just awful. It takes away from Christ's deity. Needless to say, I won't be taking this bible to church and the only time I will use it is to read the apocrypha or use it as a reference.


----------



## Sovereign Grace (Sep 6, 2022)

Have any of you read this bible and what other places do they err?


----------



## pgwolv (Sep 6, 2022)

This may help: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/revisiting-the-ceb-translation.72227/

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Sovereign Grace (Sep 6, 2022)

pgwolv said:


> This may help: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/revisiting-the-ceb-translation.72227/


Thanks. I already read it, but not before posting this thread. This is a very bad version.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Sep 6, 2022)

Sovereign Grace said:


> This is a very bad version.


Don't waste your time with it.


----------



## Sovereign Grace (Sep 6, 2022)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Don't waste your time with it.


The only time I will use it is to read the apocrypha(which I have read very little of) or to see how they translate a vs or vss, but I will never read it as a means of studying.


----------



## Jake (Sep 6, 2022)

The Apocrypha is valuable to have (for example, the Maccabees are helpful when studying Daniel), but you can find them in much better translations. I recommend the RSV or ESV, but you can also find KJV if you prefer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## greenbaggins (Sep 7, 2022)

Sovereign Grace said:


> A friend of mine has sent me at different times two CEB's. One is smaller and the last one a massive sized study bible. They include the apocrypha in both of them, so I like that, as I didn't have that. The first one I stowed away and barely read it. The study bible I took to church this last sunday. My pastor read John 1:14 in his KJV and when I read it in the CEB, I was floored.
> 
> _The Word became flesh
> and made his home among us.
> ...


While I do not agree with this translation, there is at least a scholarly discussion about the meaning of _monogenes_, with many reputable scholars going with something like the CEB meaning. There are other much worse problems with the CEB than this. The translation of Genesis 1:1, for example, implies pre-existent matter. And yes, although there is also a scholarly discussion about that, the consensus conservative viewpoint is that _bereshit_ is in absolute state, not construct, thus eliminating the temporal interpretation (E.J. Young proved that the absolute state underlying the traditional translation is far more likely). I was actually surprised that the CEB in Romans 9:5 does not imply that the Christ and God are two different persons. But in Isaiah 7:14, the CEB translation of _almah_ is "young woman." While this is within the semantic range of the word, it doesn't fit the context best, and by "context" here I include Matthew quotation of it, which is certainly not a misquotation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

